# USB to PS/2 converters



## Christopher (Sep 27, 2009)

I've got some "legacy free" (USB only) systems I'd love to hook up to a PS/2-only KVM over IP system.  Anyone have any good experiences with USB to PS/2 adapters that work well with FreeBSD (7.2-amd64 in this case)?

Thanks!


----------



## tingo (Sep 27, 2009)

The only one I've got is this one:

```
ukbd0: <CHESEN PS2 to USB Converter, class 0/0, rev 1.10/0.10, addr 2> on uhub0
kbd2 at ukbd0
ums0: <CHESEN PS2 to USB Converter, class 0/0, rev 1.10/0.10, addr 2> on uhub0
```
It works.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 27, 2009)

I seem to have the same one:

```
Sep 27 21:51:16 williscorto kernel: ukbd1: <CHESEN PS2 to USB Converter, class 0/0, rev 1.10/0.10, addr 3> on uhub0
Sep 27 21:51:16 williscorto kernel: kbd3 at ukbd1
Sep 27 21:51:16 williscorto root: Unknown USB device: vendor 0x0a81 product 0x0205 bus uhub0
Sep 27 21:51:16 williscorto kernel: ums1: <CHESEN PS2 to USB Converter, class 0/0, rev 1.10/0.10, addr 3> on uhub0
Sep 27 21:51:16 williscorto kernel: ums1: 5 buttons and Z dir.
```

Works like a charm.


----------

